# Wooden Windmill



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wanting to build a wooden windmill. Anyone recommend plans or have some dimensions they would share?. Thanks, Travis


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

If this is what you have in mind it's raining outside right now but if you'd like I can take some measurements and pictures for you when it quits raining...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that looks nice Dean!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Dean 
Did you do a building log or take pictures while you did it? That is beautiful.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

That is neat Dean, how did you make that? I have considered taking one of those mini garden windmills and using the head and fabricating my own wooden structure. 

Nice Work, 

Chris


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dean That is exactly what I have in mind!. If you are willing to take some pics or measurements that would be great!! Your windmill looks awesome!!. How long did it take you to build and what did you use for the vane and blades?. Thanks for the help....Travis


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Great looking windmill. I have a metal commercial product windmill, but while driving around New Mexico recently, as I got to remote areas, wooden windmills were more common. I wanted to stop and take a picture, but did not. And now your design is exactly like those I saw in the White Sands Missle Range area east of San Antonio. Looking forward to any further information you may be able to provide.

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice windmill!!!!! 

Why not do double duty and make one that generates power; maybe for some small lights


----------

